# Thanksgiving Break - Bull Reds - Lots of Pics, Video to Come!



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, what an insane two days of fishing! After enjoying a great meal at my grandmas, I shot over to home thursday evening and got ready to fish the next two days. Most of the reds were caught in pensacola bay, and the bonita were caught on the beach. We got a bunch on fly, which we teased to the boat with a large hookless popper. That was a lot of fun in itself! We got some video of the reds tearing up the popper, and I'll post them up as soon as I edit. No two pics were of the same fish!


















































































Slippery aren't they!




























Alright! Bonita!























































Day two:





































My dad gettin in on the action:























































I have to say, It was just about the best thanksgiving break one could ask for!

And, the video:

<EMBED height=340 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=560 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/ve5QzHruKGo&hl=en_US&fs=1& allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice job Wade! Love the slippery pic. Good work on the fly.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that was fun! Slippery bonita turned out pretty funny

The video should be great!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Private Pilot (11/29/2009)*Man that was fun! Slippery bonita turned out pretty funny
> 
> 
> 
> The video should be great!


Video is finalizing as we speak! It is pretty cool, but my dad isn't the smoothest cameraman...


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *true-king (11/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Private Pilot (11/29/2009)*Man that was fun! Slippery bonita turned out pretty funny
> ...


Oh, I know that!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Video is up! Added to the end of the post


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice dude. that video was awesome! who was the music by bullet for my valentine? anyways you guys killed em!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>*Wow, what a great trip Wade, that looks like a blast!!!!*<P align=center>*And thanks a bunch for the pics and the video!*<P align=center><U>*I love seeingthe bulls caught on a fly rod!*</U><P align=center><U>*





















*</U><P align=center><U></U>


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

sweet report and pics. looks like yall caught a lot of fish and had a great time.



wat topwater were you throwing in the video?


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice work!:bowdown That is a ton of fun packed into two days of fishing. I would love to just throw the hookless plug and get all those explosions....Man what fun!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jaceboat (11/30/2009)*wat topwater were you throwing in the video?




Just a big ole popper, probably 3 oz, that I've had forever.


----------

